# starting issues jd 5103



## marsh all (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a starting issue with my JD 5103. Cranks but won't start. Changed fuel filter.primed pump. Have some smoke coming out. Don't hear click from cut off solenoid. But when I jump from battery hear it click. Fuses are good. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

1st thing u GOTTA DO is get that solenoid working.. for right now its ok to run a hot wire to it off the battery..
Next, remove ALL the RETURN FITTINGS from the TOP COVER.. all the way down till theres an open hole in the cover..
NOW try to start it.. if it starts, clean out the check ball connector fitting that u took off already..
IF it clogs & shuts off, u have internal pump problems that will probably require the pump to come off.. 
As far as the sol. not working w/ the key.. u might have a safety switch thats acting up.?? Neutral or seat.??


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about return lines and fittings just yet. Yes, try the jumper wire to battery. Also follow the wires from the pump to the temp sensor up near the thermostat and disconnect it. If it starts and runs with the jumper wire then go back to the fuses. If it runs with no problems with the jumper, it's probably not a pump issue. If it starts and soon dies, THEN maybe start disconnecting return lines and removing fittings.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

"normally" if the temp sensor is bad/shorted, it blows the starter fuse & it wouldnt CRANK..thats why I by-passed that "tidbit" of diagnosis information..
BUT it wouldnt hurt to disconnect it..
Have u loosened any lines going to the injectors to SEE if its pumping.??


----------



## marsh all (Jan 20, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> "normally" if the temp sensor is bad/shorted, it blows the starter fuse & it wouldnt CRANK..thats why I by-passed that "tidbit" of diagnosis information..
> BUT it wouldnt hurt to disconnect it..
> Have u loosened any lines going to the injectors to SEE if its pumping.??


 I've primed it to the pump but haven't checked anything past that point I read something about taking it loose at the injected and cranking it . Just baffled has it ran fine last time I used it but it has been a couple of months.


----------



## marsh all (Jan 20, 2020)

marsh all said:


> I've primed it to the pump but haven't checked anything past that point I read something about taking it loose at the injectors and cranking it . Just baffled has it ran fine last time I used it but it has been a couple of months.


----------



## marsh all (Jan 20, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> "normally" if the temp sensor is bad/shorted, it blows the starter fuse & it wouldnt CRANK..thats why I by-passed that "tidbit" of diagnosis information..
> BUT it wouldnt hurt to disconnect it..
> Have u loosened any lines going to the injectors to SEE if its pumping.??


I disconnected the cold start last year when it wouldn't start. And it fired up all year.


----------



## marsh all (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you for your input anything else would help.


----------



## marsh all (Jan 20, 2020)

Also when I jumped the solenoid off the battery I didn't try to start it just wanted to see if it would engage.


----------



## marsh all (Jan 20, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> "normally" if the temp sensor is bad/shorted, it blows the starter fuse & it wouldnt CRANK..thats why I by-passed that "tidbit" of diagnosis information..
> BUT it wouldnt hurt to disconnect it..
> Have u loosened any lines going to the injectors to SEE if its pumping.??


No I haven't but I disconnected the cold start sensor last year and it ran fine until now.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

As u prob. know.. that sensor is for the injection pump timing.. it changes the timing in the IP for "cold starting"..


----------

